# Older Kindle syncs books better than my Fire



## Doc16743 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have an older model Kindle basic and a Fire vers 2 (I think). When reading an e-book, the old Kindle will sync to the exact page number I was on with the Fire. When I try to sync the Fire for where I left off on the Kindle, it doesn't even come close. Is trhis some kind of incompatibility or am I overlooking something?

Thanks in Advance
Doc


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire should sync properly. Maybe try a restart of the device.

Note that, because of different sized screens and/or different font/margin/spacing settings, while it may be syncing to the same 'location', it probably looks different on the two devices.


----------



## Doc16743 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, Ann.

In this case I don't believe that to be the case. The Fire will appear to sync, and give a page number that is ahead of where I was in the Kindle, but it is usually around 15 to 30 pages short of where I read on the Kindle.

This is not a new Fire, and the Kindle is "elderly" to put it kindly, but they have been this way since I got the Fire. I was suspecting that I may have missed a protocol setting somewhere, but haven't been able to find a clue!

Thanks
Doc


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a new Kindle Fire 8.  The screen is constantly turning off.  How do I lengthen it to at least ten minutes.  That is what my ipad is andit is perfedt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be something under settings, but I no longer have a Fire so can't remember exactly. On a generic android I believe it's under 'display'.


----------

